# [EVDL] TI li-ion battery management IC for EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Increases pack life and maximizes available energy

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/05/19/3639097/ti-introduces-industrys-highest.html
TI introduces industry's highest accuracy lithium-ion battery monitor 
for electric mobility, power tools and UPS Intelligent IC extends 
battery pack lifetime, energy delivery and system safety
By Texas Instruments Incorporated May 19 2011

DALLAS, May 19, 2011 -- /PRNewswire/ -- Texas Instruments Incorporated
(TI) today introduced a battery management integrated circuit that 
increases the life of rechargeable lithium-ion battery packs and 
maximizes available energy for hybrid and electric vehicles, power 
tools and uninterruptible power source (UPS) applications. The 
stackable bq76PL536 battery monitor, balancer and protector 
incorporates analog-to-digital converters for independent cell voltage
and temperature protection, cell balancing and isolated chip-to-chip 
communication. The device intelligently measures battery cell voltages
to 1-mV accuracy, which is needed for demanding new lithium 
chemistries. For information or to order, visit 
www.ti.com/bq76pl536-pr. For the AEC-Q100 automotive-qualified version,
see www.ti.com/bq76pl536Q1-pr.

The bq76PL536 also provides full secondary protection for over voltage,
under voltage and over temperature conditions. When safety thresholds 
are exceeded, the device sets the fault and alert outputs 
independently of the normal communication channel. No external 
components are needed to configure or enable the protection features.

Key features and benefits

* +/-1-mV typical voltage measurement accuracy increases battery gas
gauging accuracy to determine remaining capacity, cell-balancing
efficiency and system safety.
* Integrated secondary level of protection for over-voltage,
under-voltage and over-temperature conditions increases safety
without adding component cost.
* Vertically stackable to monitor up to 192 cells without additional
isolation components between ICs.
* High-speed 1-Mb/s serial peripheral interface (SPI) bus operates
between each bq76PL536 to provide reliable communication.
* AEC-100 production flow, reliability and testing for automotive
applications.
* Cell-balancing drivers extend the available capacity and lifetime of
the battery pack by maintaining state of charge and capacity balance. 

Tools and support

TI offers a variety of tools and support to speed the implementation 
of the bq76PL536 family of devices:

* bq76PL536EVM-3 evaluation module: www.ti.com/bq76pl536evm-pr. 
* bq76PL536EVM-3 evaluation software: www.ti.com/bq76pl536evm3software-pr.
* bq76536PGM-1 programmable board: www.ti.com/bq76pl536board-pr.
* bq76Pl536-1 programmable software: www.ti.com/bq765pl536progsoft-pr.

Availability and pricing

The bq76PL536 and bq76PL536-Q1 battery monitors are available now in a
64-pin HTQFP package; suggested resale pricing starts at $4.30 in 
quantities of 1,000.

Find out more about TI's battery management portfolio by visiting the
links below:

* Download TI's 2011 Power Management Selection Guide at:
www.ti.com/2011powerguide-pr.
* Access TI's complete power management portfolio:
www.ti.com/power-pr.
* Download TI's new 2011 Hybrid and Electric Vehicle Solutions Guide:
www.ti.com/hevguide-pr. 
* Learn about "Implementing battery monitoring technology for UPS
applications" from Matthew Borne's short video at
www.ti.com/bq76pl536v-pr.
* Learn about "Implementing battery-monitoring technology for hybrid
and electric vehicle applications" by viewing Robert Shoemaker's
video at www.ti.com/bq76pl536Q1v-pr.

About Texas Instruments ... www.ti.com ...
SOURCE Texas Instruments Incorporated []






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/TI-li-ion-battery-management-IC-for-EVs-tp3537652p3537652.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Blimey! This is going to be a bit of a blow to all those BMS makers/ 
sellers out there - or a blessing.. depends on your POV! Good news 
for EV-ers though, whichever way you look at it. Unless you are JR, 
of course...

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> brucedp4 wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This BMS looks really good! but what do I know. Looks like it has all the 
bell's & whistle's to me!

-----Original Message----- 
From: Martin WINLOW
Sent: Friday, May 20, 2011 4:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] TI li-ion battery management IC for EVs

Blimey! This is going to be a bit of a blow to all those BMS makers/
sellers out there - or a blessing.. depends on your POV! Good news
for EV-ers though, whichever way you look at it. Unless you are JR,
of course...

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> brucedp4 wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> TI introduces industry's highest accuracy lithium-ion battery monitor



> Martin WINLOW wrote:
> > Blimey! This is going to be a bit of a blow to all those BMS makers/
> > sellers out there - or a blessing...
> 
> ...


----------

